# Canyon bikestand schlecht für die bremsscheibe?



## Thorsten1983 (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ist vieleicht ne blöde Frage, aber hab mir heut den bikestand von canyon geholt. Nun wenn mein Rad drin steht, steht es ja nicht genau gerade darin und der bikestand drückt gegen die bremsscheibe. weis ja nicht wie es bei andern nutzern ist aber ist das nicht schlecht für die scheibe?



Mfg thorsten


----------



## white batman (2. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQQvEiRHHBc&feature=related"]YouTube- Hot Fuzz - Simon Pegg - Narp?[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten1983 (2. Februar 2010)

??


----------



## Thorsten1983 (2. Februar 2010)

hmm


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2010)

white batman schrieb:


> YouTube- Hot Fuzz - Simon Pegg - Narp?[/url]



was soll denn jetzt des?
Er hat ne Frage gestellt und zwar ganz lieb, und er erwartet ne vernünftige Antwort. Wenn du nix dazu weißt, dann lass es 

@Torsten
hab selber keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Bikestand, denke jedoch dass es auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut für die Scheibe ist. Versuch doch mal den Halter ein Wenig hinzubiegen, dass nicht an der Scheibe ansteht.


----------



## mas7erchief (2. Februar 2010)

solange die scheibe da nicht stark abgeknickt wird oder ein größeres gewicht drauf liegt wird ihr da wohl nicht viel passieren....


----------



## Unregistriert (2. Februar 2010)

Die beiden Nasen des Ständers sollen zwischen die Speichen der Bremsscheibe greifen. Wenn man das Rad dann alle 12 Stunden weiterdreht, dürfte es eigentlich keine asymmetrischen Verbiegungen der Scheibe geben.


----------



## greatwhite (3. Februar 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die beiden Nasen des Ständers sollen zwischen die Speichen der Bremsscheibe greifen. Wenn man das Rad dann alle 12 Stunden weiterdreht, dürfte es eigentlich keine asymmetrischen Verbiegungen der Scheibe geben.



Wenn er es nur alle 15 Stunden weiterdreht gibts dann aber ne Verformung!?

Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## Strider (3. Februar 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die beiden Nasen des Ständers sollen zwischen die Speichen der Bremsscheibe greifen. Wenn man das Rad dann alle 12 Stunden weiterdreht, dürfte es eigentlich keine asymmetrischen Verbiegungen der Scheibe geben.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Februar 2010)

Thorsten1983 schrieb:


> bikestand von canyon



Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon einstellen, da weder auf der Canyon- noch
auf der Coast-Webseite es dazu Infos gibt.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## johnny blaze (3. Februar 2010)

ist der hier oder?
hier auf der website ganz unten:
http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z02_03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten1983 (3. Februar 2010)

hi danke für die vielen Posts. ja genau der ist es. Werd gleich mal ein bild machen wenns drin steht. Aber eig. sollte doch nix gegen die Scheibe drücken wenns drin steht, oder? Vieleicht ist das Teil auch einfach nur ne Fehl konstruktion... Zum warten und putzen kann mans ja mal ne Stunde reinstellen. Aber mir gings eher darum es dauerhaft reinzustellen damit es nicht an der Wand stehen muss...



mfg


----------



## Webwebs (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe auch diesen Bikestand!
Bei mir berührt der Bikestand die Bremsscheibe gar nicht. Er stößt nur gegen die Befestigungsmutter der Bremsscheibe und gegen den Rahmen. Auch wenn ich das Rad etwas schief stelle kommt keine direkte Berührung mit der Scheibe zustande.

Gruß


----------



## Thorsten1983 (3. Februar 2010)

so die bilder


----------



## Thorsten1983 (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## Thorsten1983 (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir liegts eher unten wie oben an.....


----------



## .t1mo (3. Februar 2010)

So wie ich das sehe nutz Du den Ständer falsch.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Ständer zwischen Scheibe und Speichen des Laufrades gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (3. Februar 2010)

Webwebs schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch diesen Bikestand!
> Bei mir berührt der Bikestand die Bremsscheibe gar nicht. Er stößt nur gegen die Befestigungsmutter der Bremsscheibe und gegen den Rahmen. Auch wenn ich das Rad etwas schief stelle kommt keine direkte Berührung mit der Scheibe zustande.
> 
> Gruß[/QUOTE
> Bei  meinen Bikestand (von ROSE) ist das gleiche.


----------



## benchmark (3. Februar 2010)

Stell das Hinterrad gerade in die Einkerbung auf der Standfläche, kein Wunder dass die Disk berührt wird wenn du dein Bike krumm reinstellst


----------



## benchmark (3. Februar 2010)

benchmark schrieb:


> Stell das Hinterrad gerade in die Einkerbung auf der Standfläche, kein Wunder dass die Disk berührt wird wenn du dein Bike krumm reinstellst



Edit: Wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft hängt, drück aufn Sattel, dann "rastet" die Achse ein..


----------



## Thorsten1983 (3. Februar 2010)

@ t1mo ich glaub ich nutz das schon richtig.. anders gehts überhaupt nicht...

 @benchmark das prob ist das der sattel auf der einen seite schon aufliegt und das Rad gar nicht tief genug in die kerbe der standfläche reingeht.... vieleicht muss ich das teil nur was biegen.. hmm


mfg


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Februar 2010)

Ist der wirklich für's Hinterrad? Es gibt auch welche, da stellt man die Kurbelachse rein.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Februar 2010)

ja isser. da hat mein rad bei canyon in der werkstatt auch schon öfter drin gestanden. meine 200 mm scheibe hat ihn allerdings nicht berührt. vielleicht ist dieser ständer etwas schief.


----------



## Thorsten1983 (4. Februar 2010)

werd wokl samstag nochmal zu canyon fahren müssen.....


----------



## dancing Queen (5. Februar 2010)

Die Dinger stehen bei Canyon auch im Eingangsbereich des Ladens rum.
Beim Versuch mein Rad darin zu parken musste ich beinahe ausrasten! Habs dann einfach gegen die Wand gelehnt. Der Ständer war mir zu dumm (oder andersrum). Hier daheim hab ich so einen mit zwei Haltern -aus zu weichem Plastik- die den Hinterbau halten. Ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Eigentlich schreit die Sache nach Eigenbau


----------



## Thorsten1983 (5. Februar 2010)

Genau.. werd das ding wohl zurückgeben und mir selber was basteln.....


----------



## DigitalEclipse (5. Februar 2010)

Halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.
Behalte ihn, du nutzt den völlig richtig. Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen, dass die Bremsscheibe verbiegt. Da passiert nichts. Die Scheibe ist nur Stahlblech (Was für Stahl genau, weiß ich nicht) und ist flexiebel genug. Du könntest theoretisch die Scheibe noch viel mehr biegen, ohne das was passiert.
Ich habe mir die Scheibe letztes Jahr verbogen und hab sie mit der Hand wieder gerade bekommen. Mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl bekommt man die im Notfall wieder hin.
Aber bei der leichten Berührung passiert nix.

Wenn du das Teil aber trotzdem zurückgeben willst, kannst du das natürlich tun. Der Aufwand für einen Selbstbau ist meiner Meinung nach in der momentanen Situation nicht gerechtfertigt. Da du ja nun schon einen (Fahrrad-)Ständer hast.

@.t1mo
Dieser Ständer ist, denke ich, nicht für die Aufnahme zwischen Speichen und Bremsscheibe geeignet. Weil die Nabe an dieser Stelle zu dick ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jahmo (5. Juli 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich: steht das hinterrad in der luft? ich frage deshalb, weil ich wissen möchte, ob man es auch für kleine reparatur- und wartungsarbeiten verwenden kann, ohne das bike auf den kopf stellen zu müssen?
danke


----------



## Bartoy (5. Juli 2010)

Nein, das HR steht nicht in der Luft.


----------



## not_named (5. Juli 2010)

benchmark schrieb:


> Stell das Hinterrad gerade in die Einkerbung auf der Standfläche, kein Wunder dass die Disk berührt wird wenn du dein Bike krumm reinstellst



 So siehts aus, wenn das Rad gerade drin steht, dann is gut. Also ich find den bikestand optisch wie funktionell einfach klasse und bei meinem nerve AM kommts selbst bei Schräglage zu keinerlei Berührung mit Bremsscheibe o.Ä.  Und umkippen tut da mit Sicherheit nix, zumindest nicht ohne äußerliche Beeinflussungen...


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juli 2010)

bei mir habe ich zwischen bikestand und bremsscheibe noch über 5mm luft.
das rad steht unten auf dem ständer auf.
ich glaube du musst die einfach dickere reifen kaufen 

is wohl nich geeignet für dein bike


----------



## murphy03 (7. Juli 2011)

Thorsten1983 schrieb:


> werd wokl samstag nochmal zu canyon fahren müssen.....



und, bist du vor fast 1,5 jahren dann "Samstags" nochmal hingefahren?
Ich steh grad vor dem gleichen Problem, nur dass ich nicht ums eck wohn.


----------



## psx0407 (9. Juli 2013)

...ich hol den thread dann mal aus der versenkung, denn ich hatte dasselbe problem.
wusste am anfang überhaupt nicht, wie ich den bike-stand benutzen sollte. und die mutmassungen hier brachten mich ja überhaupt nicht weiter.
es kam mir doch abstrus vor, die streben des bike-stands durch die bremsscheibe fädeln zu müssen...

habe dann mein bike auf den kopf gestellt und es von der anderen seite her probiert. und siehe da: so wird es logisch!

also:
der bike-stand steht in fahrtrichtung links vom bike. das bike hochheben und so absetzen, dass die streben des bike-stands zwischen achse und ketten- bzw. sitzstreben greifen. der reifen liegt dann sauber in der "kuhle" des ständers und läuft NICHT frei.
die achse liegt nicht auf, sondern die streben des ständers stellen nur eine art führung in die seitliche kipprichtung li + re des fahrrades dar.

irgendwie logisch, aber erst wenn man weiß wie's geht.   

psx0407


----------



## swinterbauer (26. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die erklärenden Worte. Bin beinahe verrückt geworden mit dem Ding. Jetzt klappt's prima und das Rad steht supersicher!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

